# بدء الشهر المريمي 1 أيار



## ارووجة (1 مايو 2010)

*بدء الشهر المريمي 1 أيار
*​*
*



​*الشماس نوري إيشوع مندو*

*الشهر المريمي*: خصصت كنيسة روما في القرن  السابع عشر شهر أيار لتكريم العذراء. ففي سنة 1683 عمم البابا اينوشنسيوس  الحادي عشر على العالم أجمع تخصيص هذا الشهر لتكريم مريم البتول. وما عتمت  هذه العبادة أن انتشرت في العالم، ثم في شرقنا العزيز منذ منتصف القرن  التاسع عشر. 

   وقد اختارت الكنيسة هذا الشهر كونه أجمل شهور السنة  بربيعه وزهوره، ولأنه شهر الفرح. الفرح الروحي الذي نلناه بقيامة السيد  المسيح، وبصعوده إلى السماء. وهو شهر الرجاء بعنصرة جديدة تتحقق فينا، كما  تحققت بحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ المجتمعين في العلية حول مريم  أمهم.[1] 

   فالكنيسة المقدسة اختارت هذا الشهر عيداً لأمنا مريم  العذراء، أم الحياة والخلاص. وإذا احتفلت الكنيسة بتمجيد مريم أم المخلص في  أعيادها، فلأنها تحتفل بالخلاص البشري الذي جاء على يد بذرة حياة الفادي  الإلهي يسوع، تلك البذرة التي زرعت في أعماق كل مسيحي فجر استقباله سر  العماذ. 

   اتخذت الكنيسة من هذا الشهر عيداً لأمنا العذراء مريم  الطاهرة، لرضوخها للمشيئة الربانية التي دبرت بعنايتها الإلهية منذ الأزل  أن يأتي المخلص، ومنذ بداية الخليقة حيث في جنة عدن وعد الرب أبوينا  الأولين بأن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية. فما هذا إلا إشارة إلى الغلبة  النهائية على الخطيئة والشيطان والموت على يد أمنا الطوباوية، ولتكون  للأجيال أغنية المجد والطوبى، إذ يعطيها الطوبى جميع السابقة برجاء الموعد.  والمتأخرة بفرح العذراء الذي حصل، وهي أيضاً شريكة ووسيطة به. فهذا المكرس  لمريم يجدد هذا الفرح في قلب المؤمن، إذ يعكس على العالم نور فجر جديد  بالاتجاه نحو يسوع، ليستضئ بنور تعاليمه الإلهية الخلاصية. وهذا ما يبعث في  النفس الفرح والبهجة والتعزية، خاصة في وقت المحن والتجارب.

    اختارت الكنيسة أن يكون الشهر المخصص لعبادة أمنا الطاهرة مريم أجمل أشهر  الربيع. شهر أيار شهر الياسمين والزنبق، شهر الأقحوان والورد. ليعطي للناس  صورة ناطقة للطهر والنقاء المنبعث من مريم، ذاك الطهر الذي يتعطر العالم  بعبق رائحته الزكية، والذي يطيب ويكيف اتجاهات هذا العالم الذي يميل لكل  موجة تقذفه، ولكل تيار يسيره نحو اتجاهه المنحرف. 

   فمريم توجهت  نحو الميناء الأمين، ميناء السلام الذي لا نصل إليه إلا بواسطتها. فشهر  مريم هو شهر العبادة، هو شهر الصلاة، هو شهر رفع التضرعات إلى عرش الله  بواسطة مريم أن يرأف بالعالم ويوجهه نحو السلام. السلام الحقيقي الذي لا  نقدر أن نحصل عليه إلا بالله، ولا يكون إلا بالله وبالاتحاد مع الله. إلا  بالرضوخ لمشيئة الله كما فعلت مريم قائلة للملاك حين بشرها بمولد المخلص: "  هأنذا أمة الر فليكن لي كقولك ". 

   اتخذت الكنيسة هذا الشهر  عيداً لأمنا مريم، مقدسة هذه الأم الطوباوية وممجدة فضائلها السامية، التي  جعلتها أن تكون مختارة الرب لينتخبها أن تكون أماً للمخلص، لأنها كانت  ممتلئة من النعم. 

   فباجتماع المؤمنين في الكنيسة يكشفون عن  إيمانهم ومحبتهم وتعلقهم البنوي بها. لتطلب لهم التوبة والصفح عن نقائصهم  وزلاتهم الصادرة من ضعفهم البشري، لأنها ملكة السماء والأرض، وهي سلطانة  الحياة وما فيها. فهي واهبة النعم السماوية لمن يدعوها، باسطة يديها  المباركتين الطاهرتين، لتنشل من الضيق والتجارب كل من يستغيثها في هذا وادي  الدموع.

   فاسم مريم تخفق له القلوب تلهفاً، وتلهج بتعظيمها  وتمجيده، لأنها قدوسة وأم القداسة والنعم الإلهية، لأنها مملوءة من النعمة.  واسم مريم هو لغز سماوي ينعش النفوس ويزيدها شجاعة وقوة، كالندى الذي ينعش  الغرسات ويحيها. فاسمها يسحر القلوب، وتردده الشفاه، مسبحة عظائم الخلائق  فيها.

   واسم مريم هو شافي لكلوم الموجوعين، وهو باب الخلاص للولوج  إلى السماء. فهي القديسة والوسيطة الوحيدة مع ابنها، والشفيعة للبائسين  والخطأة. فهي قاتلة الحية الجهنمية، وواهبة الحياة للبشرية الساقطة في  أوحال الخطايا. فهي تشفع فينا وتنجينا من الشرير لنصل إلى ميناء الخلاص،  وحياة الخلود حيث السلام الحقيقي، وتمجيد الله إلى الأبد.[2] 

    تطلب العذراء بإلحاح تلاوة الوردية، وقد ظهر ذلك في معظم رسائلها للعالم  وفي مختلف ظهوراتها. وكانت في بعض الظهورات تحمل المسبحة الوردية، لتشجعنا  على حملها وتلاوتها خاصة في لورد[3] وفاطمة[4]. * 

وهذه مقتطفات من بعض  الرسائل التي طلبت فيها العذراء تلاوة الوردية:*

   * " هذه العبادة  تكون لك سلاماً تقاوم به الأعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين، وتكون عربون  محبتي للمسيحيين " ( العذراء للقديسة عبد الأحد سنة 1213 ). 

   * "  عودي الأطفال على تلاوة المسبحة. وضعي المسبحة تحت وسادة المريض فيتوب  ويحظى بميتة صالحة ". ( العذراء للقديسة أنجال مؤسسة راهبات الأورسولين سنة  1535 ).

   * " في ظهور العذراء للراهبة كاترين لابوريه، سألتها عن  مسبحتها وألحت عليها بتلاوتها كل يوم مع الراهبات ". ( باريس سنة 1830 ).

   * " طلبت العذراء من برناديت سوبيرو في إحدى ظهوراتها في مغارة لورد، أن  تصلي المسبحة دائماً وأن تصليها مع الجماهير. ولما كانت برناديت تصلي  المسبحة على مرأى من العذراء في المغارة، كانت العذراء تصنع إشارة الصليب،  وتتمتم معها الأبانا وتبتسم لها عند تلاوة السلام. وكانت العذراء تحمل  بيديها المضمومتين مسبحة من ورد تتدلى إلى    قدميها ". ( فرنسا لورد سنة  1858 ).

   * " في الظهور الثاني لفاطمة في البرتغال، طلبت العذراء  من الأولاد الثلاثة أن يتلو المسبحة الوردية بخشوع، وأن يضيفوا إليها بعد  المجد للآب من كل سر هذه الصلاة: يا يسوع الحبيب أغفر لنا خطايانا، نجنا من  نار جهنم، وخذ إلى السماء جميع النفوس، خصوصاً تلك التي هي بأكثر حاجة إلى  رحمتك ". ( فاطمة البرتغال 13 حزيران سنة 1917 ). 

   * " أيها  الآباء والأمهات كرسوا لي جميع أولادكم، حتى يعود إليهم الإيمان والمحبة  والعذوبة والصفاء والثبات حتى الموت بتواضع كبير. صلوا من أجل أولادكم  ضعوهم تحت حمايتي لأني سأضعهم حولي بشدة كإكليل الوردية، حتى يفهموني  ويحبوني مدة  حياتهم ". ( سان داميانو إيطاليا 6 تموز 1968 ).

   * "  إذا كان الناس لا يتوبون فالأب السماوي سينزل بالبشرية عقاباً شديداً،  وعندئذ سيكون بدون أدنى شك عقاب أكثر هولاً من الطوفان كما لم ير مثله  أبداً. ستتساقط نار من السماء. وبهذا العقاب سيهلك قسم كبير من البشرية.  وسيموت الكهنة والمؤمنون. والناس الذين سيبقون سيقاسون حزناً شديداً هذا  قدره. حتى أنهم يحسدون الذين ماتوا، وعندئذ فالسلاح الوحيد الباقي سيكون  الوردية والعلامة التي تركها الابن ". ( أكيتا اليابان 13 تشرين الأول 1973  ). 

   * " الوردية يا أولادي ستكون قوة كبيرة. أقوله لكم في هذا  اليوم ذاته الذي تحيون فيه ذكرها. لا تعتبروا الذين يفكرون بعكس ذلك. أصغوا  إلي أنا أمكم. الوردية هي صلاة وتكفير وتأمل. بها تمجدون الثالوث الأقدس.  ليس هناك صلاة أكثر كمالاً من الوردية. لذلك أطلب منكم تلاوة الوردية. لكن  الشرير يحاول هدم هذا العمل الكبير الذي يؤديه أولادي نحو الله، فذاك يعرف  أنه بالوردية تنالون نعماً لا تحصى. لو كنتم تدركون كم من النفوس قد أنقذتم  بالوردية. بهذه الواسطة قد رأى النور الكثير من أخوتكم. فأنتم لم تساعدوا  فقط من هم خارج الأرض " الأنفس المطهرية "، ولكن أيضاً الذين يحيطون بكم.  اتلوا وانشروا الوردية لأجل خلاص العدد الكبير. أعطوا للعالم حتى ولو لم  يرد ذلك الصلاة والمحبة. وهكذا تساعدون على خلاصه ". ( الاسكوريال أسبانيا 7  تشرين الأول         1981 ). 

   * " يا أولادي الأعزاء اليوم  أدعوكم لتجددوا الصلاة في بيوتكم. وحتى انتهت أشغالكم كرسوا ذواتكم للصلاة.  ولتشغل الصلاة المحل الأول في أسركم ". ( مديوغورييه يوغوسلافيا 1 تشرين  الثاني 1984 ).



*مواعيد العذراء لكل من يتلو  الوردية * 

   * كل من يتلو المسبحة الوردية بتقوى ويثابر على هذه  العبادة تستجاب صلواته.

   * إني أعده بحمايتي الخاصة وبإعطاءه أجمل  النعم. 

   * إن صلاة الوردية هي بمثابة ترس منيع يدمر البدع، ويحر  النفوس مـــن نير الخطيئة، ومن الغرائز الشريرة.

   * إن تلاوة  الوردية تنمي الفضائل، وتجلب المراحم السماوية، وتبدل فــي القلوب العواطف  الفانية بالحب الإلهي المقدس، وتقدس أنفس لا تحصى.

   * النفس التي  تكنّ لي كل ثقة بتلاوة الوردية لا تهلك أبداً.

   * لن تكون هنالك  نهاية تعيسة لأحد المتعبدين لورديتي، إذا كان خاطئاً سيرتد إلـى الإيمان  الحقيقي، وإذا كان صالحاً سيستمر في حالة النعمة حتى النهاية.

   *  أود من جميع الذين يتعبدون لصلاة الوردية أن يجدوا فــــي حياتهم مؤاساةً  لأحزانهم ونوراً لهدايتهم. وأن يشتركوا بعد مماتهم في حياة الطوباويين.

   * إن المتعبدين الحقيقيين لصلاة الوردية لن يموتوا مــن دون أن يتزودوا  بأسرار الكنيسة المقدسة.

   * سأخلص من المطهر المتعبدين لورديتي.

   * جميع الذين يحيون ويمارسون عبادة ورديتي سيستمتعون بمجد خاص فـــي  السماء.

   * كل ما تطلبونه عند تلاوة الوردية ستنالونه إن كان  موافقاً لخلاصكم.

   * لقد حصلت من ابني الإلهي على أن الطوباويين  في السماء سيصبحون في هذه الحياة، وفي الآخرة بمثابة أخوة لجميع المتعبدين  لورديتي.

   * سأساعد كل الذين ينشرون ورديتي في جميع احتياجاتهم.

   * إن المتعبدين لورديتي سيكونون أبنائي الأعزاء وأخوة ليسوع المسيح.

   * إن عبادة الوردية هي علامة مميزة للمختارين.[5]      

1_ يا  ممتلئة نعمة " الشهر المريمي "   الأب متري هاجي أثناسيو   ص 3. 

2_  مجلة النور    السنة الخامسة   العدد 6 حزيران سنة 1954  مقال لأسرة  التحرير  ص  2 _ 4. 

3_ لورد: مدينة في جبال البيرنية الفرنسية.  ظهرت فيها مريم العذراء سنة 1858 لصبية اسمها برناديت سوبيرو 18 مرة، وقالت  لها " أنا الحبل بلا دنس ". سنة 1862 إنتهى التحقيق القانوني إلى الاعتراف  بحقيقة الترائيات. وهناك مكتب طبي اعترف منذ سنة 1882 بأشفية لم يفسرها  العلم.   معجم الأيمان المسيحي   الأب صبحي حموي اليسوعي  ص 418.

4_  فاطمة: قرية في البرتغال،صرح فيها ثلاثة رعاة صغار في سنة 1917 بأن مريم  العذراء ظهرت لهم ست مرات. يحج إلى هذا المزار عدد كبير من المؤمنين.  معجم  الأيمان المسيحي  الأب صبحي حموي اليسوعي  ص 350. 
5_ الوردية نشأتها  وتاريخها ودورها وأهميتها في الحياة الروحية      طبعته جمعية جنود مريم   لبنان  بالإذن من المطران فرنسيس البيسري  ص 32 _ 43.  









منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## SALVATION (1 مايو 2010)

_شكراا ارووجة لمعلوماتك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 مايو 2010)

توضيح جميل عن الوردية المقدسة 
شكرااا للتذكير بالشهر المريمي 
مريم العذراء لتحميكي​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2010)

*
شكرااجدا جدا

 للموضوع الجميل

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر الك يا ارويجة

الرب يبارك مجهودك الطيب


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

شفاعتك ياست ياعدرا

شكرا ارووجه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2010)

معلومات جميله يا أرووجه 
شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

